# Love the new smilies. :D



## Goliath (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 23, 2004)

lol, we got the  one.. that thing is hilarious.


----------



## Goliath (Jul 23, 2004)

hahah this one's great


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2004)

This one always cracks me up. 

It's like the Ultra Metal Face


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 23, 2004)

They are always changing ...we need to get the bouncing one with flames-that one is funny...


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2004)

Link it and I'll add it.


----------

